# PowerCinema NE for JVC camcorder



## glennis (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi, recently purchased this camcorder which comes with powercinema NE, which is supposed to allow one to view the mts files on the computer. I follow their directions in the manual, and always get the error message saying 'Unable to play this file", file name & ext, and "(local)". This is so not the result that the manual says I should get. Thanks.


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

Which camera would that be? It makes a difference because we'd need to know if the video codec is MPEG-2 or H.264. (mts is MPEG transport stream, but that's just the container).


----------



## glennis (Aug 6, 2009)

Sorry. The camera is a JVC GZ-HD10


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

A few preliminary google searches suggest it's in H.264 (AVCHD).
This is confirmed by the support page
http://camcorder.jvc.com/product.jsp?modelId=MODL028387&pathId=141&page=10
(PDF documents on the left under literature)

I think you have to install Cyberlink BD Solution. It should be in the bundled software somewhere. I'm guessing that's their bundled H.264/MPEG transport stream decoding solutions.

If it doesn't work, or it didn't come with your camcorder, try ffdshow-tryouts.

P.S: You might want to take a peek at this review
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2339979,00.asp
It might not be a true HD camera. It just digital zooms it to 1080i.


----------

